# M&P Pro Series Range Report



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I took the plunge!!!

Bought a new Smith and Wesson M&P Pro Series 9mm for Production Class USPSA.

Specs:
http://www.smith-wesson.com/wcsstore/SmWesson/upload/other/ps/M&P9_ProSeries.pdf

Sweet shooting gun! First magazine though it tore a nice ragged hole at 7M. POI is a bit below by XDs, right behind the fiber optic front sight, as opposed to the top of the post, but "learnable". The trigger is pretty good for brand new... A few hundred rounds more, and she should be about right. The fiber-optic front blade is VERY nice for shooting fast (even in range low-light). I can't wiat to get it outside for USPSA. Its very easy to track, and the gun comes right back to center nicely for me with either the large or medium backstrap.

The large backstrap is a bit thicker than my XD45 was, and a quite a bit larger than my XD9SC. It has a nice "palmswell" bulge to it, that positions the hand instantly with the forearm bones aligned with the slide. With my large hands, the gun points best with the large grip installed, as I'd imagined.

Recoil is not much less than my XD9SC, suprisingly, I'd say the same. The front of the gun feels a bit light, but it must be just the balance... I'll fix that with a bit of lead tape inside the frame...

The trigger seems MUCH better thatn the first few M&Ps I picked up two years ago. The Pro Series has a "massaged" lighter 4.0-4.5lb trigger, like my XD45, so I like it.

As expected, it digested 100 rounds of WWB without a flinch.

Nice solid feel, equal accuracy to my XDs so far. 5 inch sight radius is nice... Fiber optic front with the Novac back-slanted plain black rear is sweet too. I wish it were elevation adjustable, but it's a better set up than the standard M&P combat sights.

Gun: $575
Blackhawk Serpa Holster and 3 Mag pouches: $105

If ANYBODY finds any M&P High Cap mags anywher, plese let me know. I'm sending in my coupon for 2 free mags from S&W, but the rep said 4-5 MONTHS!!!!!!! I will need 4-6 for USPSA with spares!

PS... XD-Lovers, I traded the XD45!!! I have a spare 13-round 45ACP Mag left for sale!

Jeff Ward


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Great report Jeff.:smt023

And welcome to the dark side. :anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! I'm jealous. :smt022:numbchuck:

Oh, and brokenimage

It sounds like it was everything you were expecting. I still have to get my hands on one, one of these days. :watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I shopped it right... Shot everything similar... 5" Glocks, XD Tacticals, fondled the XDM9... This gun was purpose-built for my new game, so I bought the best. I'm sure it won't disappoint...

11/22 is the next USPSA Match... Report to follow.

JW


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I just bought 4 high capacity mags from Smith and Wesson direct, they called me to say they were on backorder and it might be a few weeks then I got an email a day later with the shipping info.


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2008)

Good choice... and good price! That's close to what I paid for my non-Pro :smt023


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow! I never thought I see the day when Jeff traded in his XD45! Welcome to the M&P club! :smt023 Looking forward to your report on the match.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Wow! I never thought I see the day when Jeff traded in his XD45! Welcome to the M&P club! :smt023 Looking forward to your report on the match.


One year older... 1000 rounds wiser...


----------



## glen (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm a bit new to this forum and handguns in general... Could you please explain the difference between the "pro Series" and regular full-frame 9mm M&Ps? Thank you.
Glen


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

glen said:


> I'm a bit new to this forum and handguns in general... Could you please explain the difference between the "pro Series" and regular full-frame 9mm M&Ps? Thank you.
> Glen


An additional 3/4 inch barrel length and sight radius.
Black Rear and Fibre Optic Front sights
Improved trigger.

I believe that pretty well covers it. :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

_JeffWard_, I think you need to take a vacation in Northern Colorado. :mrgreen:

-Jeff-

Oh...don't forget your guns. :smt033:watching:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll wait til spring... When does that start? JULY???

Jeff

PS: 80 and mostly sunny today. Got in 18 holes. Haven't shoveled any snow yet this year, but I'll let you know...


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

TOF said:


> An additional 3/4 inch barrel length and sight radius.
> Black Rear and Fibre Optic Front sights
> Improved trigger.
> 
> I believe that pretty well covers it. :mrgreen:


I thought I read somewhere, that the slide is also machined different compared to the long slide model and this changes the weight distribution by 1 or 2 ounces to help with balance. Not sure about the validity of my statement but if you compare the LS and the Pro the slides are machined differently.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I think there's a bit more steel up front in the Pro Series. The Guide rod hole is very deep. The Pro Series is 26oz, and the 9L is 25.2oz.

The trigger pull is about 4lbs on mine (The Pro), and the 9L runs the standard 5.5-6.0 lbs I think.

The reset is a bit shorter in the Pro, and both have almost zero over-travel with a simple stopper on the back of the trigger, that contacts the frame.

*More toys:*
- Blackhawk Serpa Retention Holster (that I will soon "fix" the retention in...) adjusted to 15 degrees NEGATIVE cant...
- 2.25" Nylon Triple-Thick Gun Belt.
- Homemade "Liner Belt" (I added a strip of Hook Fastener to the outside of a standard 1.5" leather belt to fix it to the inside of the gun belt.)
- 3 Blackhawk Mag Carriers... Crap... They don't fit a 2.25" belt... shopping more!!!!

I'll photgraph the whole rig when I get it done...

JeffWard


----------

